

The rise of young Alexander (Or how Alexander became Alexander the Great) - ankeshk
http://www.nontoxin.com/the-rise-of-young-alexander/

======
drallison
At the bottom of the page, an interesting approach to gaining wide
distribution. The HN poster did not add her/his email address.:

 _Add your email address at the end of this page's URL and share it with your
friends on facebook or twitter or blog or email. And when they visit us and
click on any Google ads, you will earn monies._

 _[http://www.nontoxin.com/the-rise-of-young-
alexander/?u=yourn...](http://www.nontoxin.com/the-rise-of-young-
alexander/?u=yourname@email.com*)

_ (Please replace the red part with your email address so that we can track
and pay you. Thanks!) _

